# مرحبا بالمشرفة الجديدة



## My Rock (24 ديسمبر 2005)

*مرحبا بالمشرفة الجديدة*

رحبوا معي بالمشرفة الجديد 
Gomana

على كل من منتدى الصور و منتدى القصص, متمنين ان يستخدمها الرب بكامل طاقتها


الف مبروك من اسرة ادارة الكنيسة العربية, عقبال البقية


سلام و نعمة و كل عام و انتم بالف الف خير


----------



## Michael (24 ديسمبر 2005)

:ura1: الف مبروك على الاشراف يا جومانة:ura1: 

الف الف مبروك فعلا تستهلى

سلام ونعمة وكل سنة وانتى طيبة


----------



## Coptic Man (24 ديسمبر 2005)

*الف الف مبروك يا جومانه 

واهلا بيك في الاشراف معانا 

منوره*


----------



## †gomana† (24 ديسمبر 2005)

اولا متشكرة جدا يا دود ى على محبتك الزايدة دى 

انا مستاهلش ده كله ....بجد ميرسيه كتيييييييير 

وشكرا جدا لمايكل 

بس انا هاتعبكم معايا انكم هتساعدونى طبعا فى الاشراف ده

معلش هاتعبكم معايا

ويارب يبارك حياتكم وخدمتنا والمنتدى كله يكون بخير وسلام

وكل سنة وانتم كلكم بحب وخير وسلام









[/IMG]

يارب تعجبكم


----------



## ezzzak (24 ديسمبر 2005)

مبروووووووووووووووك يا جومانا علي الاشراف 

ومنها للي اكبر منها  

:smile02


----------



## Michael (24 ديسمبر 2005)

تعبك راحة يا جومانة

وانتى بس امرى واحنا نلبى

واية الوردة الحلوة دى

 دة انتى الى نايمة جوة


----------



## †gomana† (24 ديسمبر 2005)

*شكرا جدا يا مينا على محبتك

منورة بيك وباخواتى كلهم *


----------



## †gomana† (24 ديسمبر 2005)

*ميرسيه جدا يا ايزاك لمحبتك 

ربنا يباركك

لاءة مش انا اللى نايمة جواها

دى وردة بعبر بيها عن اللى جوايا*


----------



## Maya (24 ديسمبر 2005)

*أختي المشرفة الجديدة + Gomana + ..

تحية محبة مسيحية صادقة ....

أهنئك في البداية على الإشراف وعلى الثقة التي منحكِ إياها المشرف الكبير و بقية المشرفين على المنتدى  ..

وأتمنى  ألا تحرمينا من مشاركاتكِ الرائعة ،  وأن يكون المكان  الجديد في المنتدى دافعاً للمزيد والمزيد من المشاركات الجميلة والقيمة  ...

أحببت أن اختار لكِ وردة أقدمها بهذه المناسبة فلم أعرف أي نوع تفضلين لذلك اخترت  لكِ مجموعة من ورود والزهور من مختلف الألوان والأنواع  أتمنى  أن تعجبك ...

مبروك الإشراف أختي الحبيبة + Gomana + ...

ميلاد مجيد وسنة سعيدة ...*


----------



## †gomana† (24 ديسمبر 2005)

*ميرسيه جدا اختى الجميلة اوى لقلبى مايا على الورد الجميل ده وكلامك الرائع 

الرب يبارك حياتك وينور طريقك الروحى *


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (25 ديسمبر 2005)

مش عارف اهنيكى ازاى جومانة بس بصدقى الف مبروك على الاشراف ويارب يبارك خدمتك
كل سنة وانتم طيبون


----------



## antoon refaat (25 ديسمبر 2005)

الف مبروك واقدملك احلي التهاني وكمان كل الاغاني في حب منتدانا التاني
وكمان مشرفتنا جومانه


----------



## †gomana† (25 ديسمبر 2005)

*ميرسيه جدا يا كيرو على اهتمامك ومحبتك الجميلة دة

وشكرا ليك كتير يا انطون على شعرك تقسيمة جميلة اوى 

ربنا يبارككم وساعدونا فى المنتدى *


----------



## antoon refaat (25 ديسمبر 2005)

لا شكر علي واجب يا اختي جومانه وانساء الله تكوني فاتحت خير علي المنتدي كله


----------



## ميرنا (25 ديسمبر 2005)

maprok ya gigi ante tstahleh rapena yzed mahptek de 

samhwne msh padkel kter aleomen dol pas salole


----------



## ++sameh++ (25 ديسمبر 2005)

*الف الف الف مبروووووووووووك يا جى جى على الأشراف ربنا معاكى*


----------



## MARSHIEL (25 ديسمبر 2005)

مبروك
ربنا يباركك
وعيد ميلاد مجيد


----------



## †gomana† (25 ديسمبر 2005)

ميرسيه يا ميرنا على محبتك وربنا معاكى فى امتحاناتك 

انا بصليلك ع طول عشان مذاكرتك


----------



## †gomana† (25 ديسمبر 2005)

*ميرسيه جدا اخويا الكبير الغالى عليا سامح على محبتك الجميلة دى 

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## †gomana† (25 ديسمبر 2005)

*ميرسيه مارشيل على مرورك ومحبتك 

الرب يبارك حياتك 

وانت طيب*


----------



## artamisss (26 ديسمبر 2005)

100 100يا جومانه   الف مبروك  عقبال  عضويه مجلس الشعب  كدة 
يا ياعم  عاوزينك تفنى  بقى فى  منتدى الصور  ها عاوزين صور  حلوة كدة


----------



## †gomana† (26 ديسمبر 2005)

*شكرا يا دودو على مرورك*


----------



## Michael_vx (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مرحبا بالمشرفة الجديدة*

الف الف مبروك يا جومانه 

واهلا بيك في الاشراف معانا 

منوره


----------



## Michael_vx (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مرحبا بالمشرفة الجديدة*

ميرسيه جدا اختى الجميلة اوى لقلبى مايا على الورد الجميل ده وكلامك الرائع 

الرب يبارك حياتك وينور طريقك الروحى


----------



## مينا 188 (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مرحبا بالمشرفة الجديدة*

الف مبروك ياجومانا 
وربنا معاكى 
ويباركك


----------

